# Gluing corian



## tresselk (Jan 30, 2008)

Can anyone give me any suggestions for gluing up Corian? I am making a top for a small cabinet and I want the edges to be three layers thick so I can rout a nice edge detail, just like they do for kitchen countertops.

Thanks


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

there is a special color matched glue that the counter people use, have never used.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 7, 2007)

Solidsurface.com has an adhesive color selector where you choose the color of Corian you are using, and it selects the right color of adhesive.

Integra Adhesives has a tutorial video for seaming pieces together at http://integra-adhesives.com/video4.html.

The Corian website has a fabrication manual that has lots of edge buildup information on page 91. See http://www2.dupont.com/Surfaces/en_US/assets/pdf/Fab-Manual-for-printing.pdf

Hope this helps.

Kyle


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

Dang, I hate corian. Used to be an installer. Put in mucho thousands of dollars worth of the crap. But, it works for some people.

Kyle probably gave you everything. Just remember….it's just plastic and epoxy glue. It's not magic. Make sure you get a nice ooze. There are voids in the back surface and sometimes in the interior…and what you don't figure out right away is that when you go to route those voids, if not filled, show up.

Also, the beauty of using spring clamps is that as the glue squeezes out the spring clamps continue to squeeze things together. We used to use buckets full…maybe one every 3"- 4".

Any major profile needs power. We always used PC 3 1/4 hp routers. But multi-passes can work. Dang I HATE the smell of that stuff.

We also used plywood hot melt-glued to the back as filler strips.

Also it's fun to put in the oven and bend into neat shapes.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Makes great pens. Especially cigar pens out of the 3/4" stock.


----------



## TomFinn (Jun 10, 2008)

If I remember when my dad was doing his counters he found that superglue was much less hastle than the epoxy you were supposed to use. it makes nice strong joints so you might want to give that a try on some scrap.


----------

